# New rats just hiding



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

So I picked up two hairless rats today to befriend Tom and Jerry. I got these two from a breeder but they are so nervous and are just hiding in their igloo, I'm worried that they will dehydrate. 

Also they smell slightly different to my other rats kinda the same but different. Do hairless rats smell different to furry ones. 

I've posted a pic of them both but haven't got named for them


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

IDK about hairless rats smelling different, as I've never had any. But your ratties just sound a bit skittish. I'd leave them alone for a few hours, so they can accustom themselves to the cage. I bet that as soon as no one else is in the room, they'll start exploring.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

So I got up this morning and neither of them have moved from their safe spots. They haven't eaten so I assume they have drank. I've moved the food out the bowl and placed it next to them which h they are now munching on. I've also put a dish of water next to them to have a drink.

I have a vets appointment for them tonight but I'm thinking of rescheduling so they hopefully get use to their new surroundings? One is very sneezy though and keeps doing scared poops so a bit worried he will get a uri from the stress. 

What do you think?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I still bet they're moving while your asleep (as well as eating and drinking). Try going into the room while it's dark and taking a peek in the cage. Rats feel safer in the dark, and they're more likely to move around in it.

Sneezy can honestly go both ways. Since they're new, it could be new home sneezes. But if they show any other symptoms (such as heavy breathing or noisy breathing), you'll want to take them to the vet. For now, you may just want to leave them alone. You seem to have just gotten particularly scared rats, but even so, I'm sure they'll warm up soon. 

In the meantime, try offering them some meat baby food. Rats love it, it's nutritious, and it has a high water content, so you'll be covering your bases (in the case that they aren't actually eating or drinking enough). On the plus side, they'll also probably get addicted to the stuff, making taming them easier. You can just place some on a spoon, and leave it next to them. This will help later on, as it trains the rats to lick wet food instead of biting it (saving your fingers ).

On the note of the vets, if your concerned and it will put your mind at ease, you should go. Keep in mind that being in the car freaks out most rats, so you'll probably see stress poos from both of them when driving and at the vets. Personally, I'd wait and see if they adjust over then next week/2 weeks or so (assuming that they don't develope any other concerning symptoms).


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the advice my other two that came from a per shop were much braver (well one of them he has no fear and that's helped the other one who is now just as confident).

These two are from a breeder and have been held from birth so I was expecting them to be braver. I was originally concerned as one squeaks a lot but I noticed he only does it when I go near the cage. So I think he's squeaking at me as he did lots of scared poops at the same time. This was when I was putting the food in their house. 

There's no poryphin that I can see they were both eating and drinking out of the dishes I left for them this morning in their little igloo.

I'm going to let them settle in for a the week and see how it goes, probably just strange house with a strange lady and they no longer have their family with them.


----------



## WelshRat (May 3, 2017)

As they're hairless is it also possible that they're not coming out much as their cold? They would notice a small draft much sooner than we would, some people prefer to keep them in aquariums because of this and to reduce injury. Also giving them the exact same food the breeder did may encourage them to eat more.

Have you introduced them to your furry rats yet? They be a little intimidated by them if so as the fury rats may unintentionally be a little rough with them as they won't be used to sensitive rat skin without hair. They would get scratched so much easier.

im sure they'll come around eventually they're absolutely adorable :-D


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Unfortunately socialization from birth doesn't always equal friendly, not skittish ratties  It's the whole nature vs nurture thing, and if your breeder wasn't breeding specifically for temperament (heck, even if they were!), it may be that your ratties simply have more skittish personalities then your previous rats. All my rats have been pet shop rats, and as such none of them were really handled before I got them. This made it pretty easy to tell their personalities from the start, as my more skittish girls would hide lots in the beginning, and warm up slowly, while my 2 newest girls were pretty friendly from the get go, and free ranging on day 1. At any rate, I'm sure your new fuzzlets will warm up to you soon.


----------



## Samanamkmj (Apr 25, 2017)

I got home today and the rats will still hiding so I broke out the banana baby food which one liked the other ha some frozen blueberries. 

I also gave them a bit of tuna which they both seem to love. One his still hiding in his little igloo and freaks out when I move it. Starts running round squeaking till I put it back down. 

The other one is currently exploring. However they don't seem to play or cuddle together. So at least I know they have eaten and hopefully the frozen blueberries and banana baby food will keep them hydrated.


----------

